# BMW E30 M3 Evo 2 correction detail



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

This car was done over a week ago but i had forgotten my camera on the day. It has however sat under a car cover since i detailed it and as i was back doing another car for this client today i took the time to give it a carefull wipe down and take some pics of the completed car.

It was also my first go at using my new camera and it wasnt until half way through the day i realised i had the white balance set wrong! Whoops.. im also waiting for my new lens to come through so had to borrow a friends 18-55 which isnt the sharpest or fastest in the world.

Camera for those into that kind of thing is a Nikon D200 body with Nikon 18-55 lens.. although the lense i have on order to taking pics of my work is a tamron 17-50 with a f2.8 through the range


































































The car had recently undergone a full bare metal respray so was already pretty shiny but had buffer trails and light marring on all panels.

Polished using menz 106fa on a finishing pad
Cleansed with Dodo Juice PWC
Waxed with 61% Vintage wax.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## dw0510 (Oct 22, 2006)

Looks lovely you get to work on some lovely cars in Cambridge! Wealthy area!


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

That has got to be one of the best condition E30 M3's out there. It looks absolutely stunning 

It looks like the new camera is delivering the goods :thumb:
What sort of settings do you use for your pics - they always look very impressive?


----------



## d6dph (Mar 6, 2007)

Fantastic car, You have a superb collection of cars in your care. :thumb:


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

One of my favourite BMWs ever, great detail, car looks stunning!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

The best car BMW ever made, period. In my opinion of course.

Looks fantastic. :thumb:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Fantastic car, looks absolutely mint!


----------



## t_zetec (Feb 8, 2007)

I really love E30's & this one is absolutely mint.


----------



## 190Evoluzione (Jun 27, 2007)

Wow.
Seriously pretty, in the best colour.
LHD is the only gripe with such a fine driver's car. 
Oh well, better consign it to the track...


----------



## nicko_12345 (Apr 3, 2007)

_ love them cars!_

Looks stunning


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

i can't see the piccy!!!! either that or the white balance is off the scale


----------



## dirk (Jun 2, 2007)

beautiful looking car ,mate ,awesome detailing work


----------



## phil440 (Aug 19, 2007)

that's 1 dam good looking old school evo there nice to see such a fine specimen


----------



## mattchubb1 (Jun 29, 2007)

E30 M3's are gorgeous, and this one looks a very good example. Is it me or is there a selection of black BMW's in the background?


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

very very nice!


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

not your imagination... some of the collection..


----------



## blucpe (Jun 21, 2007)

nice collection indeed some people are just lucky that way. your detail is excellent, the finish has a very warm glow to it, is it wax you used? rather like it on that particular car. :thumb:


----------



## Ultimate Valet (Aug 28, 2006)

Really nice work as per usual. Did you notify the owner the tax is out of date?


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

no i didnt. but im sure he has it covered. will mention next time.


----------



## d6dph (Mar 6, 2007)

Sorry to bump this old thread. Do you know if this is Jon Wiseman's old car?

If so why did it need a full bare metal repaint? it was mint!


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

wow, looks fantastic. great detail. that car must be worth some serious money, especially with the bodywork so mint. I love the e30's. My father-in-law's friends are selling their 318is on ebay (item 220170581457) and although its not the m3 its doing well. I'd love to buy it


----------



## mattm (Jun 1, 2007)

Very nice! :thumb:


----------



## vittel (Sep 12, 2007)

nice car


----------



## bigred360 (Nov 19, 2007)

love the evo m3 - nice job


----------



## MattOz (May 15, 2007)

Love the M3. I'm casually looking for an E30 M3, and I see that this one is advertised on Pistonheads at (IMHO) a ridiculous amount of money for an Evo2. 

I'd prefer either the Evo Sport or the E28 M5 that he's got. Jammy Git! LOL 

Matt


----------



## d6dph (Mar 6, 2007)

This car is being discussed on the E30zone at the moment. I'm absolutely shocked if it had a respray, That's if it was c76jon's car (Jon Wiseman).


----------

